# Lyfe tyme smoker restore - is this worth it?



## VasquezA92 (Jan 5, 2022)

There is a 2 door 1/4gauge lyfe tyme offset smoker for sale, seller wants 420. Does this have too much rust and can't be restored? I looked at it I person and it still looked solid but the amount of rust in the fire box concerns me. What are your thoughts? These are 1500 brand new and are really nice pits.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't think the rust is an issue especially if 1/4" steel
Must be why Lyfe Tyme has a no burn out warranty (to original owner


----------



## Ringer (Jan 6, 2022)

It doesn't look bad to me but it will probably require a good cleaning,  a media blast on the outside, some new paint and therms, new grates and racks. You could possibly have 1k to 1400 in it by the time it's restored depending on your methods and how far you want to take it and the equipment you have. If you can get it for a bit less and you have access to equipment for blasting, painting etc then it would be a good project or if it is one where you just want it to function well and look decent.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 6, 2022)

It looks very salvageable and I think it would be worth restoring for sure, but the asking price seems a bit steep. May want to check scrap price for the steel and use that for bargaining. Maybe 420 is the scrap price? When I had to get rid of my old & heavy Horizontal Offset, the 1/4 inch scrap price was what most buyers were interested in. It was impossible for me to find somebody wanting to put the time and effort towards restoration. I would have given it away to somebody who wanted to restore it, I would have done it myself if reality & time would have cooperated. 
Steel Scrap Price USD/LB in USA and Canada Scrap Yards Today (scrapmonster.com)


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

It's hard for me to tell how much of the metal had rusted away from the pics. If it's mostly superficial, restoring it may not be too big a deal. It will definitely be a lot of work to do it. I'd see if he is willing to come down some on the price, for sure.



bauchjw said:


> I would have given it away to somebody who wanted to restore it,


If you were within a reasonable driving distance from me, I would have taken up the challenge.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd buy that thing in a heartbeat!! It could be turned into an amazing smoker with a little creativity and elbow grease. Now....that's easier for me to say because I have all the tools that would be needed to refurbish it. Outside of the initial cost of the rig, I'd have no additional $$ in it, just some time.

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> If you were within a reasonable driving distance from me, I would have taken up the challenge.


Oh man, I wish I would have posted it here. I would have driven it to you! It was a hectic time and heartbreaking. I loved that offset, but it was a casualty of circumstances. I think it went to a guy who was going to use it, that’s what he told me, so it went really cheap!


----------



## DougE (Jan 6, 2022)

No worries, Jed. I have several smokers, but I've always wanted a stick burner just, well, just cause. I have the ability and equipment to do my own build, but it hasn't been a priority. Next on the list is going to be a smokehouse for bacon and sausages, come spring.


----------



## VasquezA92 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks everyone! I passed on this one due to realizing it may be just too much work for the price he's selling it for.


----------



## VasquezA92 (Jan 8, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'd buy that thing in a heartbeat!! It could be turned into an amazing smoker with a little creativity and elbow grease. Now....that's easier for me to say because I have all the tools that would be needed to refurbish it. Outside of the initial cost of the rig, I'd have no additional $$ in it, just some time.
> 
> Robert


What tools are needed? I have a grinder, sander and can get it painted.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2022)

If that is mostly surface rust your grinder with a wire brush on it would do most of the work. As was said you may very well need new grates. Do you maybe have a friend that has a welder that could help with the grates?  Might have to spend some money buying the metal for the grates but maube you can find a scrap place or some place with cut offs from work they do. About where are you located maybe your near a member that has a welder that can help you out. If you were close I'd be willing to help you out I have the welders and torches and other tools I'm sure quite a few of our members have the equipment


----------

